# X-treme moutain biking



## pedal alley (Sep 21, 2009)

*X-treme mount'n biking*

i know this isn't a bmx cycle. 
but, it gets a rough ride daily.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 21, 2009)

Huffer!
I don't have a motorized bicycle or a Huffy.  You're way ahead of me!


----------



## pedal alley (Sep 26, 2009)

strings-n-spokes said:


> huffer!:d
> i don't have a motorized bicycle or a huffy.  You're way ahead of me!





 what ? No huffy bicycle !
  Whats a bicycle collection ,
  without a huffy !?!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 26, 2009)

When I was young and impressionable I saw a bumper sticker that read

If Huffy made an airplane would you fly in it?

I haven't been on one since. I would buy a nice Huffman though


----------



## pedal alley (Sep 26, 2009)

Huffman is a great bicycle.
Huffy was great aswell.
Back in the day.......
In my part of the country..
Putting down huffy got you..
A bad hurting.
Hometown pride .


----------



## Mybluevw (Sep 26, 2009)

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> When I was young and impressionable I saw a bumper sticker that read
> 
> If Huffy made an airplane would you fly in it?
> 
> I haven't been on one since. I would buy a nice Huffman though



I had a bumper sticker that read;

"Friends don't let friends ride Huffys"


----------



## pedal alley (Sep 26, 2009)

*Bumper stickers....*



Mybluevw said:


> I had a bumper sticker that read;
> 
> "Friends don't let friends ride Huffys"



 stickers are printed everyday .
 anything you wish, can be printed
on one. sad to even to be put unto brand
new bicycles..that read"HUFFY"swhine, Murray, ect.
are only different in that manner. 
kinda,give the blues. 
NOTE ;Shane, You still pick ?


----------

